# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  F-Secure Antivirus

## Ultima Weapon

I currently trying out a trial of F-Secure Antivirus, to see how good it is. :Cheesy: 
Has anyone here tried it? :Huh:

----------


## drongo

I did try it a long time ago  :Wink: Didn't like it, to much processes , services , memory eating stuff's. You can try and tell us your opinion, good article with screen shoots could make you one of the winners in our New Year competitions

----------


## Ultima Weapon

> I did try it a long time ago Didn't like it, to much processes , services , memory eating stuff's. You can try and tell us your opinion, good article with screen shoots could make you one of the winners in our New Year competitions



I agree 
Pros
It is actually a very good antivirus.

Cons
1)It has 14 processes & services
2) Eats a lot of memory.
3) It uses a lot of cpu cycles
4)  It lags your computer when scanning
5) It slows down web surfing & Downloads

My opinion of F-Secure is low :Embarassed:

----------


## Rene-gad

> Has anyone here tried it?


We had it in our office. For server solution is this software not too bad because of good administration tool pack. For the stand-alone-PC is it too hard, the engine is not perfect and brought sometimes the full-stop for PC during the processing of the large files (e.g. service packs for Windows or large archives).

----------

